# Stalk Market Nook Miles question



## kiwikenobi (Jun 9, 2020)

For the "cornering the stalk market" Nook miles quest, what counts toward the total to get the miles? Is it the full amount you get for selling turnips, or just the profit after you make your money back? Is it possible to lose progress on this quest by selling turnips for less than you bought them for?

EDIT: Tested it. Only profit counts. Selling for a loss does not increase your progress toward the stamp.


----------



## Rubombee (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it's the profit. And I don't think you can lose progress, it would be weird if the stamps got removed? I think if you sell for less than what you bought you just don't progress the quest


----------



## morthael (Jun 9, 2020)

i’ve finished this stamp quest so i can for sure say that it’s the total profit you make every time you sell your turnips! you won’t lose any progress either; the total amount of bells you earn per every time you sell turnips goes towards the quest marker!


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 9, 2020)

For Cast Master, if you get a 21 streak, and then miss a fish, your hidden counter goes back to zero, but the stamp progress still shows 21. But it won't go up anymore until you get a 22 streak or higher. I wonder if turnip profits might be like that. You might sell for a loss and lower your total profits, but the stamp progress won't change. But it might not go up anymore either until you've made back the money you lost. Maybe.

Does anyone know for a fact that it doesn't count the entire value of the turnips when you sell them? If no one is sure, I'll test it myself. It would be very easy to get that last stamp just by buying and selling turnips, even for a loss, if it counts the whole sale value regardless of the price you paid to buy the turnips in the first place. So maybe it's not like that. But I'd like to know for sure.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 9, 2020)

It counts gross sales and not net profit.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 9, 2020)

@tajikey So, say I buy turnips for 101 each and sell them for 100 each, I'd get the full 100 bells counted toward the stamp?


----------



## Hobowire (Jun 9, 2020)

its cumulative of what you sell altogether.


----------



## Uena (Jun 9, 2020)

Its definitely the profit you make, so it doesn't count the amount you spent to buy the turnips in the first place.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 9, 2020)

I'm getting conflicting answers... I'm going to just sell one of my turnips for a loss and see if it counts for the stamp or not. I'll post again when I find out.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 9, 2020

Okay, I sold a turnip at a loss, and the stamp progress didn't change. So it is specifically profit that counts for the stamp, not just the amount you sell it for.

So, that information is here now, in case anyone else wants to know.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 9, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> @tajikey So, say I buy turnips for 101 each and sell them for 100 each, I'd get the full 100 bells counted toward the stamp?


Yep, that's what I'm saying, and it's the truth as far as I understand it.


----------



## kiwikenobi (Jun 9, 2020)

@tajikey Sorry, but I just tested it, and that's not how it works. It's only the profit that counts. Selling for a loss has no affect on the progress for the stamp, unless it's invisibly subtracting from your total profits.


----------



## tajikey (Jun 9, 2020)

Thanks for following through.


----------



## nichiyoubi (Jun 18, 2020)

Last Sunday I bought turnips @ 98 bells. Recently today I sold full pockets of 40 slots @ 148 bells. Progress bar was not moving.

Then I realized that I bought 300 slots of turnips, which means 300*100 = 30,000 turnips. So I had spent 2,940,000 bells and just earned 148*4000 = 592,000 bells. So I'm still 2,348,000 bells short until the progress bar started moving.

I was enraged at first because of the illusion that I'd already made profit when in fact I had not.

For loss, I believe it's like the Cast Master bar.


----------

